# What size tire is everyone running on Domane



## Upnorth

I currently am running 25's on my Domane 4 series and have had zero issues with them for 2500kms. My new P1 gets picked up Wednesday and it has 23's as I ordered it that way as I had good supply of new and spare 23's from last bike. Just wondering what everyone else is using size wise?


----------



## tlg

What does it matter? Unless you know their weight at tire pressure, tire size is useless info.


----------



## tihsepa

I am 190 lbs. I run 25 Veloflex Masters.


----------



## r1lee

i'm 165 and run 23mm Vittoria Open Corsa Evo CX.

I've been comtemplating using my 25mm on these, just to lazy to mount


----------



## Jon D

205 running Conti 4000s 25mm at 110r/105f.


----------



## Upnorth

tlg said:


> What does it matter? Unless you know their weight at tire pressure, tire size is useless info.


Mr.tlg, 
Your avatar suits you well, how does one think of 3,457 negative things to say? If it did not matter I would not ask the question. If it does not matter to u then keep pedalling.

p


----------



## Srode

700x25 Gatorskings 90 front, 95 rear and I weigh 185. Have a set of GP4000s on order now for it. Looks like you could pretty easily fit 28mms in the frame to me if you wanted.


----------



## tlg

Upnorth said:


> Mr.tlg,
> Your avatar suits you well, how does one think of 3,457 negative things to say? If it did not matter I would not ask the question. If it does not matter to u then keep pedalling.
> 
> p


Without weight and tire pressure, your question is meaningless. Don't blame the messenger.
Please explain what it matters what size tires others are riding, if you don't know their weight and tire pressure.

BTW.. did you read all 3,457 of my posts? Obviously not.


----------



## cxwrench

Upnorth said:


> Mr.tlg,
> Your avatar suits you well, how does one think of 3,457 negative things to say? If it did not matter I would not ask the question. If it does not matter to u then keep pedalling.
> 
> p


Whether you like it or not tig's post is fact. Knowing random rider's tire sizes means absolutely nothing unless you know their weight and the road conditions they ride on normally.


----------



## Upnorth

I was trying to see if the recommended/stock 25's where what most people we're using. It had appeared to me that running 23's might subtract from the endurance/more relaxed design this frame was built for(comfort). As my series 4 came with 25's and I ordered my Project 1 with 23's which was what I had always ridden on in past prior to series 4 Domane.

Now that my series 6 has arrived, today and I have ridden it 50km. I can say that I noticed no loss of comfort going to the 23's however the series 6 frame is not comparable the series 4. The series 6 is a whole new experience compared to the 4. I shaved 11 mins off of my best 50km time on the first ride and with a good head wind at that.


----------



## tihsepa

Upnorth said:


> I was trying to see if the recommended/stock 25's where what most people we're using. It had appeared to me that running 23's might subtract from the endurance/more relaxed design this frame was built for(comfort). As my series 4 came with 25's and I ordered my Project 1 with 23's which was what I had always ridden on in past prior to series 4 Domane.
> 
> Now that my series 6 has arrived, today and I have ridden it 50km. I can say that I noticed no loss of comfort going to the 23's however the series 6 frame is not comparable the series 4. The series 6 is a whole new experience compared to the 4. I shaved 11 mins off of my best 50km time on the first ride and with a good head wind at that.


Nice. The Domane is a great bike.
No way did you shave 11 minutes going from a 4 series to a 6. Sorry, thats just not happening.


----------



## Upnorth

tihsepa said:


> Nice. The Domane is a great bike.
> No way did you shave 11 minutes going from a 4 series to a 6. Sorry, thats just not happening.


you must know by know that a new 6.5 grand bike makes us all pedal like Eddy :thumbsup: might not have been the switch from the 4 series to the 6 alone but I know for sure my wallet was lighter so that helped! Both the bike putor and the cycle ops said ride was 11 mins better than my best 50km time to date this year, I average 3 to 4 of those a week.


----------



## wanton007

No one's responded to my other thread about the tire size on a Madone 5.1. Anyone run 25's or 28's on? trying to get it geared up for some winter riding.....


----------



## shermes

wanton007 said:


> No one's responded to my other thread about the tire size on a Madone 5.1. Anyone run 25's or 28's on? trying to get it geared up for some winter riding.....


25s fit fine on mine, I don't know about 28s.


----------



## Maxpilot

tihsepa said:


> Nice. The Domane is a great bike.
> No way did you shave 11 minutes going from a 4 series to a 6. Sorry, thats just not happening.


I have to agree. Weather conditions could make the difference or you are just getting more fit the more you ride.


----------



## busyroadie

will 28's fit the domane?


----------



## TREKIN

I have a Domane 5.2 with aelous D3's. I tried 28mm Conti 4000s II's. They fit front and rear until after two rides and the tire looses its perfect shape, after that, it rubbed on my brake beam. The front fits just fine. I now run the 28 in the front and a 25 on the rear.
Another make of 28 might fit since the conti's are known to run wider than most makers. I hope this helps.


----------



## busyroadie

TREKIN said:


> I have a Domane 5.2 with aelous D3's. I tried 28mm Conti 4000s II's. They fit front and rear until after two rides and the tire looses its perfect shape, after that, it rubbed on my brake beam. The front fits just fine. I now run the 28 in the front and a 25 on the rear.
> Another make of 28 might fit since the conti's are known to run wider than most makers. I hope this helps.


oh alright, thanks!!!


----------



## knight511

I ride a Domane 4.0 with Ultegra brakes. I have a set of Conti Gatorskins in 28mm. They are as big as you can put in the brakes though... clearance is a bit tight and there is no room for mud (if you ever find yourself in mud.... it has happened..... once).


----------



## Arlon

Upnorth said:


> I was trying to see if the recommended/stock 25's where what most people we're using. It had appeared to me that running 23's might subtract from the endurance/more relaxed design this frame was built for(comfort). As my series 4 came with 25's and I ordered my Project 1 with 23's which was what I had always ridden on in past prior to series 4 Domane.
> 
> Now that my series 6 has arrived, today and I have ridden it 50km. I can say that I noticed no loss of comfort going to the 23's however the series 6 frame is not comparable the series 4. The series 6 is a whole new experience compared to the 4. I shaved 11 mins off of my best 50km time on the first ride and with a good head wind at that.


I’m running a 32cm on my 2013 Domane 4.5


Upnorth said:


> I currently am running 25's on my Domane 4 series and have had zero issues with them for 2500kms. My new P1 gets picked up Wednesday and it has 23's as I ordered it that way as I had good supply of new and spare 23's from last bike. Just wondering what everyone else is using size wise?


i run A 32c x700c on my 2013 domaine 4.5


----------

